# Pups playing



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Cash and Harper playing at 15 weeks.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/hicntry/Griffin/?action=view&current=00135.mp4

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/hicntry/Griffin/?action=view&current=00136.mp4


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I love that puppy-bounce!

They look big. Are they average 15-week size?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

The female is the smallest of the litter and much smaller than most of my pups. Cash is a lot bigger but is still smaller than many of my male pups. I would say he is about average in size for my pups, but, way above average for a conformation dale..


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I would say he is about average in size for my pups, but, way above average for a conformation dale..


What would be his size (weight, I guess) when full-grown?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I would guess 75 to 85lbs. but I have seen them just stop, and the reverse, where thy just keep growing. In the end, he will be whatever he is, but, I would really like to see a 27" to a 29" dog. He is really solid boned for his age, more like a 5 to 6 mo old. Here is a short clip taken this morning where you can see the size difference.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/hicntry/Griffin/?action=view&current=00137_Edit_Combine.mp4


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice looking pups Don.
Squat down pull on the rag not just upward,and pat em up on their ribs and flanks with your free hand.
Liven it up, if they pull real hared let it go.....Try them one at a time.Make it toughre the next time to get it away from you.
Did that with my girl Kasbah and now she has a fire cracker up her ....... whatever
Good luck with the brood. How is Grff doing?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Cute pups Don.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Edward Weiss said:


> Nice looking pups Don.
> Squat down pull on the rag not just upward,and pat em up on their ribs and flanks with your free hand.
> Liven it up, if they pull real hared let it go.....Try them one at a time.Make it toughre the next time to get it away from you.
> Did that with my girl Kasbah and now she has a fire cracker up her ....... whatever
> Good luck with the brood. How is Grff doing?


Thanks Ed. Griff is doing fine and hopefully Natasha is pregnant... will know soon. Actually Ed, I am not wanting to fire them up on rags and toys....just watching the natural progression. This is the first time since the 12 week video I have even done this and got it done in about 5 minutes and put it away. Cash, the dog that lays down and hangs on doesn't show a great deal of enthusiasm for playing the game but is way more dog in all respects than the other one that gets wound up. Here is another short clip done at the same time.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/hicntry/Griffin/?action=view&current=00138_Edit_Combine.mp4


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

don...think LURE COURSING.....not FLY FISHING....think small game running on the ground...not adolescent birds that have not mastered flying yet....

here is a video to show flirtpole use...

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/pup-playing-23376/


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

That is your only idea of what "the chase is Joby" Try thinking "cornered rodents" that are not running but jumping frantically looking for an opening. All the same thing. The pups catch it but they have to work for it to mean something. Kind of like back tying them without the backtie. Make it easy, they get used to easy.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> That is your only idea of what "the chase is Joby" Try thinking "cornered rodents" that are not running but jumping frantically looking for an opening. All the same thing. The pups catch it but they have to work for it to mean something. Kind of like back tying them without the backtie. Make it easy, they get used to easy.


do cornered rodents drop from the sky into the dogs mouth? and do dogs just let go of the rodents when they grab them>?

are you actually saying that your use of the flirt pole is mimicking a cornered rodent???


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

To quote Bernard Flinks on flirt pole/tug work
"The rabbit does not jump into the dog's mouth. The dog has to work for it!"


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> To quote Bernard Flinks on flirt pole/tug work
> "The rabbit does not jump into the dog's mouth. The dog has to work for it!"


flinks dont know crap about rodents..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> flinks dont know crap about rodents..



Hopefully though, he does know they are smart enough to NOT jump in the dog's mouth......although I've seen a few critters make a bad turn and look like they were aiming at it.  :wink:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> do cornered rodents drop from the sky into the dogs mouth? and do dogs just let go of the rodents when they grab them>?
> 
> are you actually saying that your use of the flirt pole is mimicking a cornered rodent???


Not at all Joby, I am saying it diesn't really matter how I use it if the dog really has prey drive....it won't kill it as I have been told. Aside from everything...listen up.....these dogs are my personal dogs and will never do bitework. They are just playing, no more, no less....thus the title....PUPS PLAYING. While Suttles pup in his vid looks great for it's intended purpose in life. I have no use for a dog wound that tight for a rag. Plain and simple. There does seem to be a real misconception about high drive dogs that is stated way to much. High drive doesn't automatically spell "WORKING DOG". To me, dogs that have been wound up tighter than a ticks ass are useless, but, the do have their place obviously.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Not at all Joby, I am saying it diesn't really matter how I use it if the dog really has prey drive....it won't kill it as I have been told. Aside from everything...listen up.....these dogs are my personal dogs and will never do bitework. They are just playing, no more, no less....thus the title....PUPS PLAYING. While Suttles pup in his vid looks great for it's intended purpose in life. I have no use for a dog wound that tight for a rag. Plain and simple. There does seem to be a real misconception about high drive dogs that is stated way to much. High drive doesn't automatically spell "WORKING DOG". To me, dogs that have been wound up tighter than a ticks ass are useless, but, the do have their place obviously.


I GOT IT... WHAT if the same dog was wound tight for a rat climbing all over YOU, is that good then?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> While Suttles pup in his vid looks great for it's intended purpose in life. I have no use for a dog wound that tight for a rag. Plain and simple. There does seem to be a real misconception about high drive dogs that is stated way to much. High drive doesn't automatically spell "WORKING DOG". To me, dogs that have been wound up tighter than a ticks ass are useless, but, the do have their place obviously.


Thanks for the compliment about the pup Don. The truth is she is a puppy with normal working drives, not over the top or extreme at all. In fact when she is not working she is very calm, almost lazy. In the kennel or a crate its like she doesnt even have a pulse, she just rests quietly. I prefer dogs with good resting character when they are not working.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One of my GSDs has always had a good off switch. The other had to learn it, but he DID learn it! Both have excellent drive for sport of just games.
Even my crazy, nucking futs, little earth dogs (they aren't called mini-mals for nothing) learned to shut it off as they were all house dogs. The off switch can be a learned behavior with many dogs!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I GOT IT... WHAT if the same dog was wound tight for a rat climbing all over YOU, is that good then?


That'll windem up every time....just throw them rats over the fence now.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Not at all Joby, I am saying it diesn't really matter how I use it if the dog really has prey drive.....


 
Now your thinking like a Malinois guy....Shepherd people are not going to be so easy to persuade with this argument.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Cute video Don. I enjoy seeing the different breeds. Reminds me a lot of many Beauceron puppies..the way they role around and play with the toy.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> To quote Bernard Flinks on flirt pole/tug work
> "The rabbit does not jump into the dog's mouth. The dog has to work for it!"


Ah yes Flinks famous "suicide rabbit"


----------

